# DIY CO2 diffusing problems



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I just got my DIY CO2 up and running a couple days ago. Anyways I have the airline running into a small pointed tip which directs the bubbls into my HOB intake tube. I was hoping to diffuse the CO2 a little bit with the impeller. That seems to be working as most of my plants are pearling, a little bit. The problem is that it was severly limited the flow through the HOB filter to the point where my bio-wheel doesn't even spin now. Is there any work around for this or should I find another means of diffusion? If so what is the cheapest way?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Use the plastic bottle method.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Hills/2637/DIY_CO2.html


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I considered using a terra cot pot to do the bell method, but ive read the results aren't to spectacular with this approach.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I use this: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm , for my pressurized setup. It works great and with the pre-filter on the powerhead it also provides additional filtration.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A limewood diffuser or a powerhead with a venturi will give the best results for your setup.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I figured out what the problem was. Somehow a clump of java moss had gotten tangled around the impeller shaft. I geuss since it happened about the same time I added CO2 i thought the bubbles were causing the problem. Simpte should I run the limewood so that as many bubbles as possible enter the intake or should I just forget about that? The venturi i think would be to bulky for my 10 gallon once i added the powerhead and tube and all that... Im trying to keep a fairly clean look.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you go with the limewood, yes position it under the intake of the filter. If you go with the powerhead, they are small and cheap (around $20.00). No tube required. Here's one I would use.......
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=TA3191

This model may provide too much current but there are smaller ones.


----------

